# Laboga "The Beast" (Another low watt amp!)



## BabUShka (May 13, 2011)

Just read about this this amp.. 
Seems like it's got a huge potensial bedroom amp and maybe suitable for live use too?

I really digg the design and look of these amps.. Just hope they sound as good as promised.. =) 

Specs:


15W/8W output
2 x EL84 power amp tubes
2 x 12AX7 preamp tubes
Two channels
Headphone connection with cab simulation
Balanced XLR DI-Box with cab simulations
Built-in dummy load
Separate tone control for each channel (????)
Master volume
4, 8, 16 ohm output



*HEAD*
450 x 225 x 200 mm
10,5 kg

*COMBO:*
Celestion Seventy80 speaker
460 x 235 x 440 mm
15,5 kg


----------



## groph (May 13, 2011)

BabUShka said:


> *COMBO:*
> *Celestion Seventy80 speaker*
> 460 x 235 x 440 mm
> 15,5 kg












Still, looks like it's probably a sweet amp. Aren't Labogas super fat sounding, kind of like a Rectifier but somewhat Marshally? That almost sounds like my ideal tone. I remember Jeff Waters of Annihilator going on about how his Laboga is like a cross between a Mesa and a Marshall and I was intrigued.

But really, why put a crap speaker like a Seventy 80 in there? I suppose they're not THAT bad, but they're definitely a bit fizzy and loose. Not something I'd want to compliment a high-end name like Laboga. AT LEAST put in a T-75 or a V30.


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 13, 2011)

Snap! I love my Mr Hector Duo. I'm all over this.


----------



## BabUShka (May 13, 2011)

groph said:


> [/LIST]
> 
> *image*
> Still, looks like it's probably a sweet amp. Aren't Labogas super fat sounding, kind of like a Rectifier but somewhat Marshally? That almost sounds like my ideal tone. I remember Jeff Waters of Annihilator going on about how his Laboga is like a cross between a Mesa and a Marshall and I was intrigued.
> ...



I haven't tried any, but i've heard its like an marshall on steroids with Mesa influence.. 
Would love to try one though.. 

hahah, i suppose they put Seventy 80s for the budgets sake..? 
Pretty nice price on those.. Just hope they are worth it 

But I hear ppl are pretty satisfied with their Laboga amps.


----------



## redskyharbor (May 13, 2011)

The head + Orange 1x12 cab = low wattage win? Will be interesting to see how they price it. The affordable low wattage/small form factor amp market has been dominated by Blackstar and Orange for a while now, 'bout time someone else jumped in.


----------



## BabUShka (May 13, 2011)

I've talked to some guy who sell Laboga and Diamond amps in Norway.. The listed price is around 4000 NOK. 
Thats about same price as an used Epiphone guitar.


----------



## evilsaint (May 13, 2011)




----------



## dwilk (May 14, 2011)

Different OHM outputs for speakers = The Seventy80 Paperweight.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2011)

I'm just waiting for these low watt head manufacturers to make a damned tube power amp!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 15, 2011)

Lots of these low wattage heads seem to have similar attributes.

Not enough low end.
Not enough gain.
Not thick enough.

I am all for this concept, but something is missing. Is it the lack of a large transformer? Is it the different types of tubes? Is the speaker being under powered?

I do believe these issues can be sorted out, but it will be a while before you can get a Powerbal/5150/Dual Rectifier high gain sound at low volumes for studio use.

The best low volume/low wattage amps I have heard were just regular 100 watt heads that were modded. I am looking at 5150 chassis right now and it seems like all of the parts could be fit into a head half the size, same goes for the SLO. It would be heavy because of the tranformers but it could be done. As for power tubes, I would prefer the regular EL34 or 6L6 with a built in power attenuator like THD.

The speaker type is another thing, all of the regular 12" speakers are designed to sound best cranked far beyond what a 5w amp is capable of. And the 12" size typically sounds best physically. You would also need an oversized cab to get that mic'd 4x12 low end.

Then again, this would cost a lot of money, which kind of defeats the purpose. But if it did exist, I would be interested.


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> Lots of these low wattage heads seem to have similar attributes.
> 
> Not enough low end.
> Not enough gain.
> ...



I think the Blackstar HT5 still has the best overall cranked low volume sound I've heard. I'm excited to hear the Blackbird 12" speaker as it might address some of those issues you mention. There are other low wattage speakers one can use. The G12H30 in particular is one of my favorites. Low end is a bit less crisp than a V30, but he mids have an awesome throaty quality. It has a max power handling of 30 watts, so a 15 watt head would be a perfect match in a 1x12 config (speaker should always have at least double the power rating of the amp powering it).


----------



## Floppystrings (May 15, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> I'm just waiting for these low watt head manufacturers to make a damned tube power amp!



This reminds me of two great preamps that also back my statements that a high gain low wattage mini amp can be done.

The Mesa Triaxis and Marshal JMP-1 are perfect examples of what can fit in a small space, and have all kinds of sounds to choose from.


----------



## BabUShka (May 15, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> I do believe these issues can be sorted out, but it will be a while before you can get a Powerbal/5150/Dual Rectifier high gain sound at low volumes for studio use.


Compare the prices, the Laboga and rest of the low watt amps cost 4, 5 x less than those amps you list there. Why even compare them.. Ofc they'll never sound like a cranked Mesa. 

It's also common for most low power amps that they dont deliver that thick and clear low ends. The reason is simple. 
You need more power to push lower frequencies than then higher ones. 
That is why there are many great and expensive 18w high end amps out there, while low end amps are often 50/100W ++ for the same price. 
This is the reason why bass amps are often 500w ++ 
That is why, instead of usiing 2k on a 100w amp for bedroom use, you can get one 15w amp for 4x less price. 
Some of us want both.. I got a 50w Marshall and 18w MadAmp tube amps both.. For bedroom use


----------



## Floppystrings (May 15, 2011)

BabUShka said:


> Compare the prices, the Laboga and rest of the low watt amps cost 4, 5 x less than those amps you list there. Why even compare them.. Ofc they'll never sound like a cranked Mesa.
> 
> It's also common for most low power amps that they dont deliver that thick and clear low ends. The reason is simple.
> You need more power to push lower frequencies than then higher ones.
> ...



I do think that the power section is a culprit. If these mini amps had effects loops I bet the low end would come alive with a 100w power amp.

As for the price issue, considering how much people will spend for an isolation cab or a power attenuator along with their full priced high gain heads I wouldn't be surprised if they would spend the same for a low volume recording tone that is just as good.

I totally think it will happen, I want it to happen.


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> I do think that the power section is a culprit. If these mini amps had effects loops I bet the low end would come alive with a 100w power amp.
> 
> As for the price issue, considering how much people will spend for an isolation cab or a power attenuator along with their full priced high gain heads I wouldn't be surprised if they would spend the same for a low volume recording tone that is just as good.
> 
> I totally think it will happen, I want it to happen.



I guarantee that any of these amps that have an effects loop will sound perfectly beastly with an EQ in the loop to sculpt your tone.

Wattage does not equal low end. It is true that low frequencies require more power, but that is actually beneficial when talking about a low power amp as you decrease the headroom even farther when you throw an EQ in the loop and boost low frequencies there.

As already mentioned, speaker distortion is a critical component as well and can be addressed using the correct speaker selection.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 15, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> I guarantee that any of these amps that have an effects loop will sound perfectly beastly with an EQ in the loop to sculpt your tone.
> 
> Wattage does not equal low end. It is true that low frequencies require more power, but that is actually beneficial when talking about a low power amp as you decrease the headroom even farther when you throw an EQ in the loop and boost low frequencies there.
> 
> As already mentioned, speaker distortion is a critical component as well and can be addressed using the correct speaker selection.



I agree that an EQ in the loop would help. How many of these mini heads have an effects loop, I'm curious how hard it would be to add one.

I think all of the factors mentioned come in to play to a degree. There are so many standards out there that it seems impossible to redesign everything and get the same end result. But these amps have tons of potential so things are moving in the right direction for sure.


----------



## BabUShka (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, actually pretty exciting.. Lots of new low watt amps comming lately. 
I dont think adding a FX.loop is a problem. What is really sad, is that many guitar techs takes 5x more for the job than its worth. 

Also remember that a TS in front would do a huge improvement to many tube amps.


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> I agree that an EQ in the loop would help. How many of these mini heads have an effects loop, I'm curious how hard it would be to add one.
> 
> I think all of the factors mentioned come in to play to a degree. There are so many standards out there that it seems impossible to redesign everything and get the same end result. But these amps have tons of potential so things are moving in the right direction for sure.



Half of the ones I've had have an Effects Loop. The Blackstar HT5 and Egnater Tweaker both have an effects loop (the Tweaker power section sounds phenomenal with a heavy preamp). I'm pretty the sure the Engl, Rev Jr., Carvin V3M all have effects loops as well. The new JCA22H will also have an effects loop.


----------



## BabUShka (Jun 24, 2011)

Just wanned to bump the shit out of this thread with some nice videos! 







I dont know, i think is sounds pretty cool. I bet it sounds bigger and better irl.


----------



## remifix (Nov 11, 2014)

no need for huge transformers or whatever 6L6 to get good growl thick and fat tube distorsion
I did a 1w full tube amp : 2x12AX7, 1 12CA5 pentode, 8 inch weber speaker
take the preamp schematic you like (39k cold bias, mesa mark, jcm 800 or whatever) and crank it !!!
these 1w pentode or beam power starts to be difficult to find anyway. So do it now 
it sound like the bigget one. beleive me, or built one and try yoursel
of course not ass bassy and chest punch as a 412 cab. just that drawback. but the advantage, my ears aren't painful when cranked and usable at home.
I think the reason is more marketing "rock and roll", "looks like jimmy heendrix", "huge is better", "more watt, more cool", and more expensive, and more money for the builders
now I am into laboga the beast because it's own sound. I search for laboga schematics.
of course for recording I would go to 412 if I need the big ooomph-bass-thump anyway. And only for that case. Or if I am a rockstart, with big money and slaves to handle all that heavey stuff.
thanks for reading.


----------

